# Looking for land in dmv area..



## ThatGuyOverThere (Sep 26, 2017)

Looking for land in the dmv area.. Between 1 to 3 for homesteading.. Thanks in advance for any help..


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Check out Morgan County Wv


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Sep 26, 2017)

Forcast said:


> Check out Morgan County Wv


Thankyou, i will...


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

dmv = department of motor vehicles


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

What a dmv?.......


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Sourdough said:


> dmv = department of motor vehicles


First thing I thought, too. Still don't know what was intended. (?)


----------



## MikeC (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm thinking Delaware, Maryland, Virginia. I'm in Jersey so it makes sense to me. Could be donuts, mushrooms, and viagra though...


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Greater D.C. D.C., Maryland, Virginia.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Delmarva peninsula....Try Accomack County, Va.,I love it down there....


----------



## CaelAidan (Oct 5, 2017)

ThatGuyOverThere said:


> Looking for land in the dmv area.. Between 1 to 3 for homesteading.. Thanks in advance for any help..


Well, I only know central VA, and I know Chesterfield best, being that's where I've lived most of my life.
Chesterfield = Not a great choice if you want livestock unless you can get your property designated as agricultural land.
Henrico = AVOID. Just... trust me on this one.
Powhatan, Amelia, Goochland = Lots of open land, plenty of farmers, etc, so I imagine the laws may be more lenient.

As always, research not just the property you're looking at, but the laws governing the land, too. (I wish I had before we bought!)


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

I have 82 acres of raw wooded land for sale in south central Va . 
price is $ 165.000


----------

